# Wearing 2 pairs of shorts ?



## fudgedog (16 May 2011)

Did the etape on Sunday, by mile 60 my arse was killing me. was cycling along with a guy who swore by wearing 2 pairs of cycle shorts ! Anybody else tried this ?


----------



## ACS (16 May 2011)

No I just got myself a Brooks B17.


----------



## Moodyman (16 May 2011)

Another vote for B17. 

Forget about the second pair of shorts. More fabric means more chance of creases/crumpling and more rubbing against your jewels. 

Wear one short and use Vaseline or similar cream to reduction friction


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2011)

This is the first I have ever heard of someone wearing 2 pairs of shorts.





A good saddle, good fitting bike and a decent pair of shorts and you shouldn't need to wear 2 pairs. But each to their own I suppose.


----------



## jayonabike (16 May 2011)

ACS said:


> No I just got myself a Brooks B17.


San Marco Rolls


----------



## Toeclip (16 May 2011)

Now that funny, as I`ve just started to wear two pairs of shorts, a lycra and a baggy pair over the top because I like pockets in my shorts. Also my baggys are my favourite shorts but because I`ve lost so much weight these past 5 months the keep falling down. Yeah I know buy a new pair but I only live on a small pension, so I`m saving up.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 May 2011)

I only wear one pair for my usual rides, but I wore 2 pairs for the Manchester to Blackpool last year - @rse was still killing me though despite 'lubin' up with Assos Chamois Creme  
Not sure what I'll be trying for this years M2B?


----------



## ACS (16 May 2011)

jayonabike said:


> San Marco Rolls



I had one of those, but it did not suit my 1898 shaped @rse.


----------



## Steve H (16 May 2011)

Yes - I regularly wear two pairs of padded shorts on longer rides. Or a pair of padded shorts with a pair of padded bib tights on top. Also plenty of chamois cream and a good shower afterwards.


----------



## cadseen (16 May 2011)

I wear 2 pairs of shorts in winter only when its colder, and usually because they are old race shorts that have wore a bit thin 

Comfort wise they seem to help pad my thin bottom a bit.


----------

